# Lucky 13 !!!



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 27, 2004)

Well all I'm one very happy camper...my Varanus tristis girl has just laid 13 beautiful white eggs !!! 

While I miscalculated on when they were due, I was quite happy anyhow. Luckily also I'd just built the incubator today 

Thought I'd share...

Simon Archibald


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 27, 2004)

very excelent to here simon i wish u a 100% hatch rate


----------



## womas4me (Oct 27, 2004)

Good news. Congratulaions. Are they tristis tristis or orientalis


----------



## RAZZA (Oct 27, 2004)

Congrads Simon..... mmm looks like i'll be buying some tristis then :wink:


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. Womas...they are tristis tristis.

Simon Archibald


----------



## peterescue (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice one Simon.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 27, 2004)

Good one Simon


----------



## Nome (Oct 27, 2004)

That's great Simon, a couple of weeks early :wink: It's great you were well prepared and ready. Congratulations!


----------



## trader (Oct 27, 2004)

Fantastic Simon!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Good stuff mate, how big do they get as adults? 

Just so i know in case i want to buy some! :wink:


----------



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2004)

onya simon 8)


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 27, 2004)

Congratulations Simon!
Are these the first monitors you have bred?

Look forward to seeing the hatchies.

Neil


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 27, 2004)

Al,
They get to approx 70cm or so total length, SVL 20-30cm.

Neil,
Yes these are the first montiors I've bred...I was lucky enough to see the mating a few weeks back, unfortunately I missed the egg-laying last night. I look forward to seeing the hatchies too 

Simon Archibald


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice one! 13 eggs! That's awesome! More than twice the size of my biggest gilleni clutch! 
*jealously*


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 27, 2004)

Haha Sdaji...I was stoked at the clutch size. I thought I'd be lucky to get 8-10 but what a ripper!!!!

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Simon. 

A bit large for my flat at the moment i think!!! Unless i convert the balcony to a cool pit!! (not likely, seeing as i rent)

Oh well, one day maybe.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 27, 2004)

Haha Al...not too big...I keep my pair comfortably in a 6x2x2 enclosure, but haven't seen the size of your place to comment.

Unfortunately they're an inland species mostly so can't be kept outdoors here...otherwise would make an awesome display animal for a pit...trouble is you'd never catch em 

Simon Archibald


----------



## soulweaver (Oct 27, 2004)

congrats simon, hope you get 100% hatch rate


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2004)

great news mate!!!!
good luck!!!


----------



## phantom (Oct 27, 2004)

nice one simon ,be wait for pics of the hatchies


----------



## dobermanmick (Oct 27, 2004)

Good news simon hope you get 100% hatch


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies guys....awful news come to hand....last night while I was working overnight, the temps got up to 32.6 in the incubator...thermostat obviously faulty, lucky I had someone checking it at home as often as possible.

All eggs still look good...couple have deflated slightly, possibly due to humidity levels...other than that, all is looking OK...will keep you's posted...I'm still hoping for 100% hatchings, but having never incubated when temps have soared, not sure what to expect.

Simon Archibald


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Oct 28, 2004)

wow lucky u got it in time then i hope they are all fine for ya simion


----------



## sobrien (Nov 13, 2004)

any piccies? hehe


----------

